# The Time Has Come



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

my son (drums) and I with our worship team playing a Hillsong United tune........thanks for watching!


YouTube - The Time Has Come - cover by Tonedr's/Worship Team


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

maplebaby said:


> my son (drums) and I with our worship team playing a Hillsong United tune........thanks for watching!
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Time Has Come - cover by Tonedr's/Worship Team


Cool.
Playing with your son just looks cool.

Not my style of stuff musically--I'm more traditional in my worship style, but then I do like some newer stuff too.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Zont... If you're looking for some new worship music, check out Lincoln Brewster. He's got some of the best songwriting in the industry, and definitely the best guitar playing amongst worship leaders.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

zontar - thanks for your kind post and i certainly appreciate you taking time to listen......best, dale.


----------



## Nohtanhoj (Jun 30, 2008)

Your worship leader has a McPherson!!!! Unbelievable guitars. Great job with the song, by the way. You congregation is lucky to have such gifted worship leaders.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

it really is a beautiful guitar, actually there are two at the church. This one is rosewood B/S the other is Koa. Thanks for your very kind post.......hope all is good!

dale


----------

